# Smoked butter



## martyn c (Aug 15, 2017)

Just saw a recipe where smoked buttr was used,has anyone dobe rhis,got any recipes at all ?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 16, 2017)

Here you go sir...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=smoked+butter


----------

